# Help~ one of my poodle puppy ear starts pointing up



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Did you rescue this dog or get her from a breeder that you can ask about her parents? My first guess is that she may be part poodle.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It's very common with small poodle puppies. Their leathers (flesh part of the ear) are so light a lot of the time the ear will pop up or stick straight out. Killa's ear would always stick up when she was a pup. Each ear actually switched sides at certain points in her growth. Idk if was from one side growing quicker than the other or if maybe it was related to her teething. It was super cute and I miss it. You can kind of see it in this video 

http://youtu.be/nY63AXT3LJc

Now that she is older they don't do it constantly like that but when I have them shaved they will occasionally peek up. And any air current will make them stand up too.


----------



## hao3361 (May 12, 2015)

thanks minipoo for the comments. I adopt it from another family, I met her mom, definitely a mini poodle but in small range of mini. I am not sure her dad, they claimed it is also a white mini poo but I have never met him.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sometimes this will happen when they are teething. I know with some show dogs they will put a weight on the end of the ear for a week or so to get them to come down. I personally think if you are not showing, it is kind of cute!


----------



## hao3361 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks poodlecrazy for comments. Then it seems normal. 

I am worried because it all happened suddenly and only one ear up make it looks like injured somehow. 

Thanks for post your vedio


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Your puppy is adorable, but his ear set is a little high for a poodle, but I think that once he has more hair on his ears it will weigh them down.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I agree about more hair weighing the ears down, but...did you meet the mother and the father? I know what a poodle with a fuzzy face looks like but your dog looks like a very cute poodle mix just from his her hair/anatomy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Your puppy is as cute as can be. Glad to read that it can happen without injury. Certainly makes for an adorable picture!


----------



## hao3361 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for everyone. I will update if there is any change for my puppy in the future. 

Thanks,


----------



## Queese23 (Dec 8, 2021)

hao3361 said:


> Thanks for everyone. I will update if there is any change for my puppy in the future.
> 
> Thanks,


Hey did your dog eat ever fix itself? My dog is doing the same thing 😢


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The owner hasn't posted since 2015; I'm not sure if you will get an answer.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

An OP like this reminds me that Duct Tape is your friend.


----------

